# Glue up 2x4's



## ryanfire (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey everyone, im getting ready to glue up 2x4's for a bench top and just wanted to see if anyone has any good advice on how to do this. Im trying to get the top as flat as possible. Thanks


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

Just glue them up in pairs, one pair at a time using every clamp you've got. Then glue two pairs together to make a group of four, using every clamp you've got. Repeat that until they are all groups of four. Then glue up two groups of four... you get the picture.

If you want to glue a bunch together at once, a neat trick is to put a dado in 2 long boards, make the dado the width of the boards you're gluing - in this case it'd be 1.75" (that is still the size of a 2x4 I think.) so you'll need to use a wide board like a 2x6. Glue up all the boards you want and then slip a board with a dado over the edges just like a breadboard - just don't glue it. The dado being the same thickness as the wood helps to line up the boards and one of those on each end will keep the assembly from cupping as it dries.


----------



## mrkep (Jan 13, 2012)

Also, be sure to rip each edge so you don't end up with grooves at the radius corners


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

I glue up 12'' at a time and run them through the planer, when they are all the same glue them together...or use cleats your option. I use cleats so all I have to do is take the end boards and the cleats off to resurface with the planer.....btw....it takes two ppl to do this


----------

